# Asian fit goggles in Canada



## Tropical (Nov 13, 2012)

I had the same problem with my I/OX. I just solve it by cutting out a sponge, customize a lowered nose bridge and sticking it on the needed area of the goggles. 

Cheap solution!


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Cheap solution for a rather expensive pair of goggles.....why spend a fortune on high end goggles only to have them not fit comfortably?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Well-fitting goggles are important. If they slip in a bad situation and you can't see anything, that can get ugly.

There are loads of stores where you can try on countless goggles in Vancouver. Got to W4th & Burrard in Kits where you have five good stores on one block (Pacific Boarder, Boardroom (plus outlet), Showcase and West Coast Sports). Find a pair that fits and sell your Smiths on craigslist.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Basti said:


> Well-fitting goggles are important. If they slip in a bad situation and you can't see anything, that can get ugly.
> 
> There are loads of stores where you can try on countless goggles in Vancouver. Got to W4th & Burrard in Kits where you have five good stores on one block (Pacific Boarder, Boardroom (plus outlet), Showcase and West Coast Sports). Find a pair that fits and sell your Smiths on craigslist.


Yeah, W4th is like snowsports central and 90% of vancouver probably gets their stuff there. It's when I didn't find the asian fit styled Oakleys that I came here for help. (those are the particular ones I want to try on, but I'm up for recommendations)

I tried other chain stores like Sport Chek and MEC with no luck and I was hoping that someone would know some random small niche store that had them. I like supporting small businesses anyways 


(HOW DO YOU KNOW ABOUT W4TH IF YOURE IN GERMANY?!!? O.O)


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Consonantal said:


> Yeah, W4th is like snowsports central and 90% of vancouver probably gets their stuff there. It's when I didn't find the asian fit styled Oakleys that I came here for help. (those are the particular ones I want to try on, but I'm up for recommendations)
> 
> I tried other chain stores like Sport Chek and MEC with no luck and I was hoping that someone would know some random small niche store that had them. I like supporting small businesses anyways
> 
> ...


I used to live in Kits for a year, that's how I know 

Are you completely set on Asian fit Oakleys? Oakley dealers can surely order them for you, especially in Vancouver where so many Asians live. If you're open for other soultions: have you tried goggles for women? With the wide range of brands and models you can get there I'm sure there's something that fits your face.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Coastal Riders across from the Guildford Mall has a pretty good selection of, well, everything. Give them a call.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Basti said:


> I used to live in Kits for a year, that's how I know
> 
> Are you completely set on Asian fit Oakleys? Oakley dealers can surely order them for you, especially in Vancouver where so many Asians live. If you're open for other soultions: have you tried goggles for women? With the wide range of brands and models you can get there I'm sure there's something that fits your face.


No I'm not set, but I'm very captivated by them. I mean they went out of their way to design a little something for Asians so they've gotta have a good chance of fitting........right? 



Donutz said:


> Coastal Riders across from the Guildford Mall has a pretty good selection of, well, everything. Give them a call.


Nice, thanks for the suggestion. Surrey is a little bit sort of VERY far so I'll leave it as last resort for now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you like the Smiths, they come in Asian for too. Just find them online or have a local shop order them in for you. Dragon, Anon and Von Zipper also make Asian fit goggles.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmm.....

Where would TT look?

TT


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought my Asian Fit Oakley Crowbars from Pacific Boarder on W4th. In fact, I've bought all my Asian fitting goggles at Pac Boarder. 

Whatever you do, don't buy bigger goggles thinking you can add foam to it. I bought Smith IO's and put my cut up Smith Prodigy foam on the nose bridge. It works, but it looks ugly as a mofo. I wasted $200 on it since I can't sell the goggles at that stage.

Try Spy Platoons. They're my current goggles I ride with now. Although not advertised as Asian fit, the frame and foam conforms to my Asian face really well. Crowbars were just too small for my love of fishbowl goggles.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> If you like the Smiths, they come in Asian for too. Just find them online or have a local shop order them in for you. Dragon, Anon and Von Zipper also make Asian fit goggles.


I did not know that, nice!



jello24 said:


> I bought my Asian Fit Oakley Crowbars from Pacific Boarder on W4th. In fact, I've bought all my Asian fitting goggles at Pac Boarder.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't buy bigger goggles thinking you can add foam to it. I bought Smith IO's and put my cut up Smith Prodigy foam on the nose bridge. It works, but it looks ugly as a mofo. I wasted $200 on it since I can't sell the goggles at that stage.
> 
> Try Spy Platoons. They're my current goggles I ride with now. Although not advertised as Asian fit, the frame and foam conforms to my Asian face really well. Crowbars were just too small for my love of fishbowl goggles.


Yes definitely not dropping 200 bucks let alone on goggles that don't even fit properly. Will check out pacific boarder again.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

FS: NEW Oakley Crowbar Asian Fit goggles (pink iridium)

TT


----------



## canbc (Feb 20, 2012)

I've seen asian fit oakleys stocked at Skylight Optical on Robson st. Check them out. If you ask nicely you may be able to negotiate.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

canbc said:


> I've seen asian fit oakleys stocked at Skylight Optical on Robson st. Check them out. If you ask nicely you may be able to negotiate.


Negotiate? Dafuq? Really?


----------



## canbc (Feb 20, 2012)

Consonantal said:


> Negotiate? Dafuq? Really?


Yup this shop has been around for a long time. Tons of staff in lab coats. Chat one up and see what they can do for you.

I've tried on asian fit oakleys here but didn't care for them. Definitely something you should try on before ordering.


----------

